# Network problems in jail



## alsuki (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everybody I'm new to some parts of freebsd, I've tested it before but now I'm committed on used on my "Server"

Before I describe my problem here are the pc specs:

```
AMD Athlon x2 +5600
8 GB RAM 
IDE 80 GB system disk
zfs pool 2,34 TB (4 disks, 2x1TB + 2x250GB)
FreeBSD 8.0-Release-p2 (64bit)
3 Nic (re0, rl0,rl1)
Networks:
 external rl0 192.168.0.0/24
 internal rl1 10.170.14.0/24
```

The problem...
I don't know how to add the gateway information to the jail.

I used ezjail to create the jail

In the /etc/rc.conf file of the jail I've written:

```
defaultrouter="The router IP"
```
but some how this does not work.

I've tried `route add 0.0.0.0 "router IP"` also no luck here because of this error:

```
route: writing to routing socket: Operation not permitted
```

When I `netstat -r` or `-nr` I get this error:

```
netstat: kvm not available: /dev/mem: No such file or directory
Routing tables
rt_tables: symbol not in namelist
```

Can anyone help me?


----------



## anomie (Apr 13, 2010)

AFAIK, you do not / can not add a separate gateway within the jail. Your host system needs to either: 1) provide an IP alias, plus any needed routes, that your jail will glom onto; 2) provide NAT for the jail.

(The caveat is: I'm most familiar with FreeBSD 6 systems. My comments may or may not apply for FBSD 8.)


----------



## alsuki (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you. 
I'll search more about nat and try to make the jail work.


----------



## alsuki (Apr 14, 2010)

*[Solved] Network problems in jail*

I've tested changing the system default router to the same subnet that of the jail and it worked.

Thanks for the help, know that I understand the problem I can continue to test my jail and improve the system until it achieves my goal.


----------

